# How many planes do you own?



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I've currently got 3, and only one is a Stanley. I better get working on adding more....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

2 Lear's and a PT Mustang. :blink:

Other then that... I would have to count them.

Good question. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Eleven


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm on the low side being I sold most of my tools before I moved back to Louisiana. 

Presently I have the following: 

2 wooden moulding planes
1 wooden side rebate plane
3 wooden block / smoothing planes
2 # 3's
1 # 4
2# 5's
1 # 6
1 # 7
1 low angle block plane
1 rabbit plane
1 combination plane with 15 cutters

I think I'm forgetting 2 or three but not including those that makes the count 16 of em. 

Those I'm still looking to find again:

3 different sizes of matched rounds & hollows
Chisel plane
shoulder plane
Stanley 55 with about 50 cutters
# 2 & 8
12 assorted wooden moulding planes
And I'm sure I'll find a few more along the way

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

3 Stanley Bailey - 4 1/2, 5, 5
1 605 Bedrock
1 Wards #7
1 Stanley and 1 Ohio Tool transition
1 Sargent #3
1 Stanley low angle block
1 Dunlop block
1 Dunlop "#1"
1 Stanley #45
4 Stanley Rabbet
1 Japanese plow plane
5 Moulding planes
1 Coffin Smoother

No wonder my shop is full!!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm just getting started, really, but I have 8 at the moment. 2 Smoothers; 1 Stanley & 1 wood river. 2 Stanley Jack Planes, 1 Stanley Fore Plane and one Wood River "Jointer" that really looks like a Fore Plane, and a Stanley # 7 Jointer. I am looking to get a number 8 Jointer. Also, a Lee-Nielson bevel up Jack Plane (wonderful! I wish I could have the whole L-N line), a Veritas Scrub Plane and a very old Stanley Rabbet Plane


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> I'm just getting started, really, but I have 8 at the moment


OK, that got sent before it was finished. Add 'em all up and it's ten planes. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Probably have around 20-25 right now, but it's usually in a state of change and I haven't counted in a while.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

schnitz said:


> I've currently got 3, and only one is a Stanley. I better get working on adding more....


I've never counted. Just having a crapload of planes only matters in the game..."who has the most". So, maybe with some audience participation, that question will be answered.:yes:












 







.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmmm... Yur right, CabinetMan. It ain't the gross number of planes owned that matters. Having just the right plane with just the right setup for the job at hand (and having that plane be scary sharp at the moment you need it) is what matters. Aren't most of us still trying to figure out how many planes it takes to get to that point? I sure am, and that's why I am liking this thread.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Would have to go count.........But,could make out just fine with:

2 Low angle block's because they get dull and I'm usually in a hurry.

Rabbit plane with all the attatchments/fences.

Big N little shoulder planes

Plough

Then give me a #3,#5,#7,make/m all "C's"

Anymore would just be superfluous WRT our shop.BW


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it's a part collector/user question. I have eleven. I do use most of them. My #5 is the least used. My #5 1/2 is my most used. My most liked is my #3. I want a plough plane next.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

You're going to have to be more specific. 
Here in the home-office within site of the computer? 16 and a pile of parts.
Grampa's toolchests are in the bedroom - there's 4-5 planes there.
There are a 45/55 in their boxes in the hall closet - I remember moving them off the floor when I was painting.
I'm pretty sure the Living room is clear now, but there are four block planes sitting on the kitchen counter buried under some other stuff I keep meaning to take out to the shop. 
Speaking of stuff needing to go to the shop, there's that pile by the back door - and that's got one a 5-1/2C I overpaid for, and a couple of wooden plows.

Out in the workshop, sorry - once they get out there they just blend in with the scenery and there really is no way to count. If you just go with the metal ones, and ignore the woodies, then I'm sure it's less than 30 out there.

And no, I'm not a collector. I'm a user who just likes having a lot of spares around in case something goes wrong.:laughing:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I've never counted. Just having a crapload of planes only matters in the game..."who has the most". So, maybe with some audience participation, that question will be answered.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just asking for the heck of it more so to get to the core of having others' input to better my own skills. Of my three, only one is what I'd call sharp (solely because I had a neighbor who sharpens his do mine too..), and it's the only one I really reach for when I need a hand plane. The other two of mine are "rejects" that were given to me by a friend and former co-worker who collects and restores them. He's gotta have over 1,000 total:blink:. Myself, I can't see the need to have near that many (even 10 is pushing it for me), but I can see by the responses that there are certain ones I may need to start looking at acquiring as my skills develop. Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I could definitely get by with a block, #5, and a #7, (even just a block and #5 90% of the time) but sometimes the darn deals just get the best of me. :laughing:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

knotscott said:


> I could definitely get by with a block, #5, and a #7, (even just a block and #5 90% of the time) but sometimes the darn deals just get the best of me. :laughing:


+1. I am sure they multiply on their own.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wrangler said:


> +1. I am sure they multiply on their own.


I agree. I read somewhere the term @$*# like rabbits was originally %#[email protected] like handplanes, but non-woodworkers just didn't get it. I also agree with Scott, a low angle block, 5 and 7. I think once you get those you should get a nice smoother. I like the #3 personally. Before you do ANY of that though, go get a book on sharpening, or better yet, see if your neighbor will teach you his method. Sharpening equipment is an investment in itself, but if you can't get a good edge you'll drive yourself nuts and away from handtools, which would be a sad thing.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

ACP said:


> I agree. I read somewhere the term @$*# like rabbits was originally %#[email protected] like handplanes, but non-woodworkers just didn't get it. I also agree with Scott, a low angle block, 5 and 7. I think once you get those you should get a nice smoother. I like the #3 personally. Before you do ANY of that though, go get a book on sharpening, or better yet, see if your neighbor will teach you his method. Sharpening equipment is an investment in itself, but if you can't get a good edge you'll drive yourself nuts and away from handtools, which would be a sad thing.


Funny that you mention being "driven nuts" and "away from hand tools" in the same sentence. Typically, it's the power tools I have that drive me to use the hand tools. But, I do get frustrated and go bug the neighbor too much for my own good sometimes (at least that's what I think anyway...).


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

plough rabbit and router..made by me
stanley 4 5 6 7
and because of a post by Tom I am developing a multi profile molding plane that uses a sliding dovetail for profile changes and a regular wedge for the blade changes.....wanna make it all fit in a commercial tackle box to make a kinda molding kit.......3 or 4 bases with maybe 30 common profiles...way harder to do then I thought it would be


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lawrence said:


> [...] because of a post by Tom I am developing a multi profile molding plane that uses a sliding dovetail for profile changes and a regular wedge for the blade changes.....wanna make it all fit in a commercial tackle box to make a kinda molding kit.......3 or 4 bases with maybe 30 common profiles...way harder to do then I thought it would be


Whatttttt?????? I wanna see that! I'm assuming you mean me when you say Tom, so wha'd I have to do with that?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Whatttttt?????? I wanna see that! I'm assuming you mean me when you say Tom, so wha'd I have to do with that?
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


in that post about buying them, it got my interest so I went to a friends house that has alot(100+) and studied them a bit...well I come to the conclusion that most were the same, blade pitch and placement were the same on 90% of them so that got me thinking that maybe changeable heads would do.Ill grab some pics and post it later....Im still doing the soft design in pine before ruin to much pecan...pecan is going to be my primary wood cause I have a ton of it...maybe some cypress. Working on a way to lock the heads in place once they slide on............


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry for the hijack....I meant to send that private msg and slipped my mind


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Probably have around 20-25 right now, but it's usually in a state of change and I haven't counted in a while.


oh man ......that is hot!!!!!!!


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

lawrence said:


> oh man ......that is hot!!!!!!!


Yep, that sure is purdy, but I like my buddy's collection of Stanley Sweethearts. I think he's only missing one of the entire run. My only contribution to his "assortment" of planes (aside from the drool on the floor...) was the only #6 Stanley corrugated bottom he has.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*planes*

I have more, but will take pics later, sorry about the crapy pics, bad light, cheap camara. Bought my 1st 1 in about 1975. I've been buying and selling them for a long time.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thirteen, now.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

schnitz said:


> Yep, that sure is purdy, but I like my buddy's collection of Stanley Sweethearts. ...


The one and only Sweetheart that I've kept is my pride and joy and one of the few that I don't use....just pull it out and look at once in a while. :laughing: It's a 1928 #5-1/4 Type 13 that's just about mint:


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

3 now, a Stanley Block plane, a Stanley #4 (old one got of eBay) and the third one a Woodriver #5 my wife gave me for Christmas :thumbsup:

Jesper


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Stanley Bedrock 608c on sale on feebay, look under camarotoolman, I don't know how to link.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> I have a Stanley Bedrock 608c on sale on feebay, look under camarotoolman, I don't know how to link.











~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dang it, johnray*



johnray said:


> I have a Stanley Bedrock 608c on sale on feebay, look under camarotoolman, I don't know how to link.


This is not the "classified" thread. Quit sprayin' your dang ads all over the place and put them in the "classified" where they belong.
It's obvious now why you joined up here...free advertising, no helpful contributions. Play by the rules or GETLOST :furious:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

These thread made me think about my little collection of planes. 
Stanley #7
Stanley #5 1/4
Stanley #4 
Stanley #80
Stanley block plane
Lie Nielsen #62
Lie Nielsen #112
Lie Nielsen low angle block plane
2 Lie Nielsen spoke shaves
ECE smoothing plane
ECE scrub plane
2 wooden planes I made

Wow I didn't think I had this many!!!! Lol 13 total


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*You mean spokeshaves count too?*

I didn't realize spokeshaves were in play too. I've got a couple of those too. They're easier to accumulate than planes because they take up much less space. Excuse the dust - I had the drawer sitting on top of the bench for a while.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm cheap... I've currently got 5. All Groz... A standard block plane, and then #4, 5, 6, and 7. The 6 and 7 were Christmas gifts this year, and look to need very little tuning to get right... (hone the blade only, everything checks out nicely...). Wish the #5 was this easy... 

Have had some older, but post WW2 Stanleys that I didn't like, have used a friends Veritas smoother (REALLY nice) that I would love to own, but can't bring myself to spend the $$ on... 

I have had some very poor luck trying to buy old / used planes. I have no clue how you guys do it...


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> I didn't realize spokeshaves were in play too.


that's cools a spoke shave has to be one of my favorite tools


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

knotscott, that's a real beauty right there, what I wouldn't give...:yes:


Joesbucketorust (I really like the screen name dude!), sorry to ask, but can you throw in a couple shots of the two in the upper left compartment? I've never seen any like that before...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Top is a Millers Falls cigar shave. It's got a rounded body. Someone is/was making a real nice reproduction but I forget who. Bottom is a Stanley 67. It's got two removable handles and you can also put one in the top to push it. I need to make new handles for that one - the one on the left is in very bad shape, It really looks like a dog chewed on it. (Left on the shave, not left on the pic because the spokeshave is upside down in the pic.)


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*planes*

I have alot but don't use them, I have a big jointer and planer. I just like to have them, sometimes I go into my museum and look at them. I use hand tools the do my cavings.


----------



## tom427cid (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all,
Not every body has iron planes,some have wood planes















tom


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I only have a few but I'm working on it. Several Millers Falls, a few Stanleys, a few block planes of varying size / shape, a Winchester transitional and 2 Buck Bros planes that aren't worth the metal they are made of. The Millers Falls are by far my favorite.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Two of them,Used,given to me and never used by me !


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

I just love the variety of tools that everyone has. Weather it's new and shiny or old and shiny or even old and grungy, they can all get the job done. 

I've just begun to stick my head down that proverbial rabbit hole with my collection. I got a couple of hand me downs that sat on the shelf for months. Then I started reading Fine Woodworking and realized that they can be extremely useful and not all that difficult to use. I got the MKII honing guide and the rest is history. Well very recent history because I just got my first blade sharpened and put to work tonite. Some just need a sharpening, some a quick tune and some a total makeover. From left to right: old 27 1/2 stanley, #5 Bailey from England (the only one with a fresh edge so far), cheapo no-name #5, 60's or 70's stanley #4, Wards Masters #4(identical to the #4 Bailey's but 10 bucks less at the antique shop) and presumably a knockoff Stanley #21ish transitional (stanley blade but no markings anywhere other than an indent stamped US on the front). There is a Miller Falls jointer at my local antique shop that I've been eyeing up and then it's just a block plane to round out the basics. There is also a nice old Stanley #78 rabbet there too, but that's not quite an essential for me yet.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

MaxPower said:


> I've just begun to stick my head down that proverbial rabbit hole with my collection.


It is a slippery slope. Department store brands are hidden gems for the most part. They didn't make their own, they bought them from the big boys and had them branded - just like nowadays. I've had a few Craftsman block planes that are really Stanley 60-1/2 in disguise, or Sargents or Millers Falls. Same for Monkey Wards. Collectors pass them up and never stop to ask who actually made the tool. Granted you can still find some store-branded [email protected] but that's because the department stores were selling tools long after Stanley and Millers Falls stopped caring about quality. Garbage in, garbage out.

It's kind of ironic because if you go over to the power-tools section and read some of the threads asking about tablesaws, there are people who can tell you which factory is making all these different brands and how it's the exact same machine except for the paint or the warranty. Same thing over on the metalworking lathe forums. But when it comes to hand planes they see Wardsmaster and assume Montgomery Wards has a factory somewhere making sheets and pillows in one room and hand tools in another.


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

I've done lots of reading on hand tool before I started shopping for them. I'm familiar with rebranding. It happens with pretty much every product like electronics, power tools, and yes old hand tools. I had the Bailey's #4 in hand and ready to go but I took a second look at the MG and found them identical right down to the frog adjustment screws. Excluding the lever cap, which bears the differing brand names. The second look saved me 15 bucks.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy.... I haven't counted, AND it would be a pain just to find all of them and get them in one place! haha But I think I have between 20-30 planes. Some VERY large moulding planes for 5 inch mouldings.. a few number 4's.. and so on.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

I like this thread...nice to see some of the combinations of planes everyone has. I have around 15 but almost half of them are wooden planes I have made including a set of Greene &Greene inspired wooden planes (jointer, smoother, and block). 

My favorite metal planes are my #7 Lie Nielsen, my LN shoulder plane, and my Veritas router plane. 

I also have a few old Stanley's I have restored and added Hock irons that work great. 

Good luck, planes can be addictive!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Stanley 6, 5, 4, low angle block, Veritas, two Japanese pull planes and twospoke shaves. All users.. About six more that I don't use. 

Bret


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

One. A Stanley #4 I bought from Lowe's to get me started and introduce me to why people get such pleasure from doing it by hand. I did minor stuff to it and it works fairly well for what it is. Have a Groz #5 and a block plane on the way as I don't have access to other older avenues at this point.

Those G&G-inspired planes are awesome. I may try making a wood version of a #7 at some point.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Chris Adkins said:


> I like this thread...nice to see some of the combinations of planes everyone has. I have around 15 but almost half of them are wooden planes I have made including a set of Greene &Greene inspired wooden planes (jointer, smoother, and block).
> 
> My favorite metal planes are my #7 Lie Nielsen, my LN shoulder plane, and my Veritas router plane.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I picked up a MF 22" Jointer recently that is a joy to use! Now I just need it to warm up so I can work outside in the shop again...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chris Adkins said:


> I like this thread...nice to see some of the combinations of planes everyone has. I have around 15 but almost half of them are wooden planes I have made including a set of Greene &Greene inspired wooden planes (jointer, smoother, and block).
> 
> My favorite metal planes are my #7 Lie Nielsen, my LN shoulder plane, and my Veritas router plane.
> 
> ...


Very interesting design. what was the influence for that?

Very cool

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

My father in law gave me some of his dad's planes a couple years ago. I used to curse hand planes because I didn't understand how to use them and set them up properly. An article in a magazine (I forget which one) changed my ways and set me on the path of enjoying hand planing.

I have a Stanley/Bailey #4, a couple of #220 block planes which I use the heck out of, a #95 edge trimmer block plane which I use quite often too, and a Craftsman plane which I don't know the number of. There is also a small #102 but the adjustment (if you can call it that) is a pain in the butt so it sits on the shelf.

Some day I'd like to get a router plane and give it a go.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Lost Track too many on shelves at home for decoration boxes of antiques and Dads collection which is Amazing and I hope I don't get for a long long time


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Very interesting design. what was the influence for that?
> 
> Very cool
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


They are based on Greene & Greens design. Not typically used in tools but I liked the concept and am a big fan of G&G.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chris Adkins said:


> They are based on Greene & Greens design. Not typically used in tools but I liked the concept and am a big fan of G&G.


That was my guess... I thought maybe there were some classical examples you were following though. Either way, they look great!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I just started my plane collection. I have a #4 Wood River and tomorrow I'm picking up a #5(I think) Stanley. The Stanley needs a little work, the main handle has a crack I'll need to repair.

Edit: The plane with the broken handle turned out to be an old 14" Craftsman. Looks to be usable with a little work.

I went down to visit my parents for Memorial Day. Ended up with a bunch of loner tools. 

1. belt sander
2. power planer
3. bench top drill press
4. dovetail jig
5. Kreg jig (old metal one, not plastic)
6. tapered countersink drill bit set
7. router table with 1hp craftsman router
8. router bits (some are kinda rough)
9. a nice Bosch jig saw
10. 14" Craftsman plane with a broken handle
11. eggbeater hand drill. (I couldn't talk him out of his yankee screwdrivers)
12. a bunch of C clamps
13. I got a curved chisel 
14. a drawknife
15. a 14" Delta band saw
16. and a cool little square maybe 3"

Not too bad I'd say. Time to start buying wood.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

65BAJA said:


> I just started my plane collection. I have a #4 Wood River and tomorrow I'm picking up a #5(I think) Stanley. The Stanley needs a little work, the main handle has a crack I'll need to repair.


Good start... But you've only just begun to fall down the rabbit hole!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

(sigh) A hole that has NO bottom.


----------



## Tools (May 30, 2012)

It took me many years to shake the 'collector' impulse, where I felt compelled to own very possible variant and variable ever made, in order to feel 'complete'. Thankfully, I work wood for enjoyment and artistic expression, not 'competition' so I just keep what I use and don't feel compelled to obsessively acquire a bunch of superfluous, decorative clutter. 

8 full size planes in total, excluding a few micro planes I use just for lutherie. All are prewar, all are restored, most are Stanley.


----------

